# Inno3D's GTX 580 - Referenzmodell



## Cayman XT (5. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf DH sind gestern Bilder und Daten einer GTX 580 von Inno3D erschienen, welche mit folgenden Specs das Licht der Welt erblickt:

Name: GeForce GTX 580
Prozess: 40nm
Codename: GF110
Speicherinterface: 384-bit
Grafikspeicher: 1536MB GDDR5
- 512x CUDA Cores
GPU-Takt: 772MHz
Speichertakt: 4008MHz
Stromanschlüsse: 8pin + 6pin
Unterstützung für: SLI, 3DVision Surround, DirectX 11
Max. Auflösung: 2560 x 1600
Anschlüsse: 2x DVI + mini HDMI
Bus: PCI-Express 2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Preis wird auf der Quellseite von DH mit "499,99 €" angegeben, was nicht sehr unrealistisch erscheint. Sobald andere Hersteller nachziehen, sollten wir schlauer sein.

Quelle: http://www.donanimhaber.com/ekran-k...-geforce-gtx-580-modeli-gun-isigina-cikti.htm

MfG 'XT


----------



## DAEF13 (5. November 2010)

Cayman XT schrieb:


> Der Preis ist bisher noch nicht bekannt, wird aber vermutlich nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.



Das Bild sagt mir 499,99€. Ob diese jetzt stimmen kann man nicht sagen, aber realistisch wär's.


----------



## facehugger (5. November 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Das Bild sagt mir 499,99€. Ob diese jetzt stimmen kann man nicht sagen, aber realistisch wär's.


Würde den Startpreis ähnlich hoch einschätzen.


----------



## Cayman XT (5. November 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Das Bild sagt mir 499,99€. Ob diese jetzt stimmen kann man nicht sagen, aber realistisch wär's.



Uuups . Da hat DH wohl einen Fehler gemacht  - Thx ...

'XT

Edit: Ich glaube, dass DH einfach nur seine Vorsicht gegenüber dem angegebenen Preis ausdrücken wollte ...


----------



## neuer101 (5. November 2010)

Bin ich der einzige, der das Gefühl hat, das Bild oben ist ein Fake? Wenn ja, guckt euch mal den linken, unteren Rand vom Aufkleber an .


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Steht auf Computerbase schon lange ^^


----------



## Cayman XT (5. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Steht auf Computerbase schon lange ^^



Naja, mein lieber Wa1lock. Wie Explosiv schonmal gesagt hat: Wir sind hier trotzdem auf PCGH ... Außerdem, was sagst du eig. zu Leuten, die sich bei ihren News direkt auf einen Artikel von CB beziehen ? ...

'XT


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Ja wenn sie sich auf CB beziehen find ichs ja ansich nicht schlimm aber wenn das auf CB schon ÜBER einen Tag steht dann, find ichs total unnötig ^^


----------



## defPlaya (5. November 2010)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der das Gefühl hat, das Bild oben ist ein Fake? Wenn ja, guckt euch mal den linken, unteren Rand vom Aufkleber an .




Ähm... was siehst du da?


----------



## errat1c (5. November 2010)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ähm... was siehst du da?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## cookiebrandt (5. November 2010)

Evtl. den kleinen winzigen grünen Streifen? Oder ist was anderes gemeint?^^


----------



## Cayman XT (5. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja wenn sie sich auf CB beziehen find ichs ja ansich nicht schlimm aber wenn das auf CB schon ÜBER einen Tag steht dann, find ichs total unnötig ^^



Habe bei meiner News anfangs sogar erwähnt, dass es diesen Artikel schon seit gestern auf DH gibt. Und wenn du schon "lange" bescheid wusstest, warum hast du dann nix dazu hier berichtet? Ich meine die Leute, die zufällig NICHT auf CB waren haben doch auch ein Recht wenigstens hier informiert zu werden ...

'XT


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

War zu faul, weil meine Artikel werden immer von Klutten geschlossen, sobald PCGH sich (meißtens 1-2 Tage später  dazu entschließt auch was darüber zu schreiben und dann hab ich halt keinen Bock mehr mir Mühe mit einem Artikel zu machen wenn der dann einfach geschlossen wird!
mfg


----------



## Cayman XT (5. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> War zu faul, weil meine Artikel werden immer von Klutten geschlossen, sobald PCGH sich (meißtens 1-2 Tage später  dazu entschließt auch was darüber zu schreiben und dann hab ich halt keinen Bock mehr mir Mühe mit einem Artikel zu machen wenn der dann einfach geschlossen wird!
> mfg



Wenn das so stimmen sollte, dann kann ich das jetzt wenigstens nachvollziehen . Aber zu warten, bis PCGH dann endlich mal einen Artikel schreibt, bringt's auch nicht. Da helf ich der Entstehung eines Meinungsthreads lieber nach ...

MfG 'XT


----------



## Clonemaster (5. November 2010)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Evtl. den kleinen winzigen grünen Streifen? Oder ist was anderes gemeint?^^



Da ist definitiv kein grüner Streifen, aber ich seh da auch nix anderes unseriöses..


----------



## Superwip (5. November 2010)

Spätestens seid AMDs Boxedkühlern sollte klar sein, dass nicht alle Hersteller sonderlich viel Wert auf passgenaue und perfekt aufgeklebte Pickerln legen


----------



## neuer101 (5. November 2010)

Ja, eigentlich meinte ich den grünen Streifen . Aber man wird sich doch wohl mal irren dürfen?

Zum Thema:
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob diesmal AMD oder Nvidia das Rennen macht. Es scheint ja sehr sehr knapp zu werden.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Es scheint als ob sie die gleiche Leistung haben werden, aber nVidia minimal weniger Leistungsaufnahme (10W).


----------



## Freak2011 (5. November 2010)

wasn monster ^^


----------



## Freestyler808 (5. November 2010)

Closed ist auf der Main

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...nchmarks-gesichtet-Update-2/Grafikkarte/News/


----------



## Cosaks (5. November 2010)

Wat laberst du hier von Closed, bist doch kein Mod


----------



## Freestyler808 (5. November 2010)

Cosaks schrieb:


> Wat laberst du hier von Closed, bist doch kein Mod



behaupte oder sage ich ja garnicht
sollte nur der Aufmerksamkeit dienen


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

LOL Jetzt kommt bald nen Mod und verteilt Punkte wegen Spamming 
Also wieder BTT


----------



## Cayman XT (5. November 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> Closed ist auf der Main
> 
> Geforce GTX 580: 128 TMUs und 244 Watt TDP kolportiert, Benchmarks gesichtet - Update 2 - geforce, nvidia, fermi



Ist "Update 3" neu oder gibt's das schon länger ?


----------



## Alte-Schule (5. November 2010)

Also ich sag die GTX 580 hat mehr drauf als die AMD 5970. Nvidia ist wieder an der Macht. Und sdie karte kommt früher.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Ne ist relativ neu,
genau das habe ich heut morgen berichtet.
Später wurde geclosed weil PCGH es jetzt auch hat


----------



## Cayman XT (5. November 2010)

@ Wa1lock: Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es meiner News ergehen wird :S...



Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Also ich sag die GTX 580 hat mehr drauf als die AMD 5970.



Träum weiter ...

'XT


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Also ich sag die GTX 580 hat mehr drauf als die AMD 5970. Nvidia ist wieder an der Macht. Und sdie karte kommt früher.


Wenn du die Dual GPU Karte HD 5970 meinst muss ich dich wohl entäuschen, 
die wird wohl ca 30-40% mehr Leistung als eine HD 5870 haben


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Es scheint als ob sie die gleiche Leistung haben werden, aber nVidia minimal weniger Leistungsaufnahme (10W).



das glaub ich erst wenns gemessen wurde. nvidia mit weniger leistungsaufnahme - das gabs seit der HD2900 nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Wie stehts mit HD 4890 --> GTX 260?
Die müssen natürlich auch die selbe Leistung haben.
mfg


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wie stehts mit HD 4890 --> GTX 260?
> Die müssen natürlich auch die selbe Leistung haben.
> mfg



der gegenpart zur 4890 war aber die GTX275, die hatten einen sehr ähnlichen strombedarf. abgesehen vom idle, wo die gesamte 4800er-serie ja übel war.


----------



## Alte-Schule (6. November 2010)

Achsohab ich 5970 geschrieben^^ ich meinte die AMD 6970
Also nochmaldie GTX580 wird  die HD6970 weg pushen.
Der AMDschrott kommt mir nicht mehr in den Rechner.


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Der AMDschrott kommt mir nicht mehr in den Rechner.


Von welcher Karte redest du ?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Achsohab ich 5970 geschrieben^^ ich meinte die AMD 6970
> Also nochmaldie GTX580 wird  die HD6970 weg pushen.
> Der AMDschrott kommt mir nicht mehr in den Rechner.


So eine Aussage zeugt nur davon das du noch nie eine Ati/AMD-Karte hattest, weil du kannst nicht verallgemeinern das AMD-Grafikkarten schrott sind, besonders nicht wenn diese noch nicht mal auf dem Markt sind 
mfg


----------



## Spinal (6. November 2010)

Wahrscheinlich hatte er mal eine Ati Mach64 oder so 



Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Achsohab ich 5970 geschrieben^^ ich meinte die AMD 6970
> Also nochmaldie GTX580 wird  die HD6970 weg pushen.
> Der AMDschrott kommt mir nicht mehr in den Rechner.



Und alle Deutsche sind Nazis


----------



## Asdener (6. November 2010)

Ich kaufe einfach die mit mehr Leistung


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Genau sowas ist ja vollkommen in Orndung, wenn du Präferenzen setzt. Aber etwas vollkommen zu allgemeinern find ich 
Aber jetzt lieber BTT bevor hier ein Mod vorbei kucken muss 
@BTT Ist schon was über eine GTX 570 bekannt? Die sind ja bis jetzt immer Zeitgleich erschienen.
mfg


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2010)

eventuell kommt die GTX570 (so es denn eine geben soll) erst in den handel wenn genug teildefekte chips angefallen sind, die es nicht zur 580 geschafft haben. eigentlich sollte das aber bei der chipgröße wohl ständig passieren, die fehlerrate ist bei größerer die-fläche ja ebenso größer.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Wundert mich ziemlich das noch nichts durchgesickert ist, allerdings bezweifel ich inzwischen das eine kommt, weil die GTX 580 ist ja prinzipiell eine GTX 480 mit den vollen 512 Shadern, allerdings würde die GTX 570 der GTX 480 ja Konkurrenz machen was ja dämlich wäre


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2010)

nicht wenn die GTX480 dann nicht mehr lange bis EOL hat. vermutlich ist nvidia nicht traurig wenn sie die fertigung zurückfahren können, weniger komplexe chips versprechen ja höhere ausbeute und bessere gewinne.


----------



## TheMF6265 (6. November 2010)

warum sollte der GF110 wesentlich weniger komplex sein als GF100?
sie haben zwar n paar Unnütze Sachen für Gamer rausgeworfen, aber dafür müssen jetzt auch die vollen 512 Shader funktionieren


----------



## Jan565 (6. November 2010)

Ich frage mir nur was es bringt. Die ganze Fermi Reihe ist in meinen Augen einfach nur Müll. Haben zwar recht gute Leistung aber viel zu Hungrig, Heiß und Laut. 

Ich warte da doch lieber auf die neue Reihe nächstes Jahr. Meine 5850 reicht wohl erst mal noch. Bekannt vielleicht bald zuwachs und mal sehen was ende nächsten Jahres so gibt.


----------



## zøtac (6. November 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich frage mir nur was es bringt. Die ganze Fermi Reihe ist in meinen Augen einfach nur Müll. Haben zwar recht gute Leistung aber viel zu Hungrig, Heiß und Laut.
> 
> Ich warte da doch lieber auf die neue Reihe nächstes Jahr. Meine 5850 reicht wohl erst mal noch. Bekannt vielleicht bald zuwachs und mal sehen was ende nächsten Jahres so gibt.


Du weisst das der GF104 auch zu fermi gehört ?


----------



## TheMF6265 (6. November 2010)

im Vergleich zu den AMD Architekturen ist auch GF104 immernoch viel zu verschwenderisch


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2010)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> im Vergleich zu den AMD Architekturen ist auch GF104 immernoch viel zu verschwenderisch



nicht "viel", aber ein stück effizienter sind die aktuellen ati-chips schon. mal sehen wie es bei GTX580 gegen HD6970 in punkto fps/watt aussieht.


----------



## Standeck (7. November 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> das glaub ich erst wenns gemessen wurde. nvidia mit weniger leistungsaufnahme - das gabs seit der HD2900 nicht mehr ^^



Liegt aber schlicht daran das alle Karten von AMD mit der höchsten Leistung seit der HD2900 nur Performance Chips, also Mittelklasse waren. Erst die HD6970 wird wieder ein High End Chip. Spielt damit also in der selben Liga wie die GTX 480 oder 580. Also werden sich diese Karten im Stromverbrauch nicht viel nehmen. Das AMD es geschafft hat mit ihrer Performance Karte HD5870 die GTX 480 in Schach zu halten hat sie wohl selbst überrascht. Ich denke daher das die 6970 wohl entweder genauso schnell oder sogar noch schneller als die GTX 580 werden wird. Wir werden es sehen, ich bin jedenfalls gespannt.


----------



## DiZER (7. November 2010)

die grafik "formel 1" hat ihren neuen schumacher! ! !


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. November 2010)

Standeck schrieb:


> Liegt aber schlicht daran das alle Karten von AMD mit der höchsten Leistung seit der HD2900 nur Performance Chips, also Mittelklasse waren.



ich meinte aber eher die effizienz, also fps/watt, nicht die absolute leistungsaufnahme. und gerade in dieser disziplin liegt amd zur zeit ja vorne, zb auch bei GTX460 vs HD6870. 
d.h. wenn die HD6970 die gleiche leistung schluckt wie die GTX580 sollten noch ein paar fps mehr dabei rumkommen, sonst häte amd in dieser hinsicht die führung verloren / oder nvidia sich stark verbessert, wie man es betrachten will.


----------



## Standeck (7. November 2010)

Ja, deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben das die 6970 wohl schneller sein wird als die 580. Aber das kommt auch drauf an was NV geändert hat am GF110. Es wird auf jeden Fall Spannend werden und die Preise werden sicherlich schnell fallen wenn der Unterschied nicht zu groß ist.

ABER: Der Fermi ist bei Tesselation immer noch schneller als die AMD Architektur. Dabei sieht auch das FPS\Watt Verhältnis wieder anders aus.


----------



## Spinal (7. November 2010)

DiZER schrieb:


> die grafik "formel 1" hat ihren neuen schumacher! ! !



Sorry, was ein blöder Vergleich. Und wenn man bedenkt wo Schumi derzeitig steht, hört sich das nicht so prall an


----------



## Asdener (7. November 2010)

Schumacher ist nur so schwach da es seine erste saison war noch einigen Jahren und da das Auto nicht der knaller war...


----------



## mixxed_up (7. November 2010)

Standeck schrieb:


> ABER: Der Fermi ist bei Tesselation immer noch schneller als die AMD Architektur. Dabei sieht auch das FPS\Watt Verhältnis wieder anders aus.




Wenn du das auf die immer noch schwache Tesselations Power der Barts GPUs beziehst, musst du eins wissen: Barts ist nur ein Update der Evergreen Architektur. Die wahre, neue AMD Architektur wird die HD 69xx Serie, mit der AMD erstmals wieder nach der Performance Krone (und zwar in *allen* Disziplinen) greift.


----------

